# This bumble bee was everywhere. Now it’s on the endangered species list.



## rwlaw (May 4, 2009)

I had a bumble bee nest under the floor of my garage for years. It died out a couple years ago.


----------



## rwmccor (Feb 29, 2012)

Here's a video on the Rusty Patched Bumblebee

http://www.rustypatched.com/the-film/


----------



## Andrew Dewey (Aug 23, 2005)

Some will disagree with me, but I don't see it as the hugest of deals that Bumblebee populations & ranges expand and contract. I never like it when a species vanishes - though if the reason for the vanishing is understandable and makes sense to me in the context of human actions (poisoning from ag-chemical applications are never acceptable, planter dust? that issue should have been dealt with years ago!), I don't panic, especially if another species moves in to fill the role. It is called evolution. The environment is not static. We should think more about consequences of our actions in advance (example: using what was great pollen habitat as a parking lot)


----------

